# How Is This For A Sponsor?? Lol!!!



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That's awesome!! It just goes to show you...it never hurts to ask.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Cool, Donna....you just keep having those great ideas and you'll have to get bigger goodie bags....very nice job. :appl:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

moverking said:


> Cool, Donna....you just keep having those great ideas and you'll have to get bigger goodie bags....very nice job. :appl:


MB, the goodie bags this year are not throw aways. They are a light linen being donated by the embroidery guys. On one side will be the Ryleys Run Race logo and on the other it will be their logo. But they are a nice size and you can use it afterwards. Not bad for a freebie.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sure all those tennis balls will be put to good use. It is great more sponsors are signing up.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> I am sure all those tennis balls will be put to good use. It is great more sponsors are signing up.


It is great Rob. There are so many more than last year and on top of that Cesar Milan is probably going to make an appearance at the Sacramento Run. They did contact us and since they are out there, it is more feasible for them to go there and that does make perfect sense. The idea is to promote the run. So if we have them, Dog Fancy is coming to do an article and we are getting information from other magazines as well but Dog Fancy did confirm so far. But with all the dog food companies jumping on board, and the Cozy Critter Collar company, as well as the dog toy company and Milk Bone, its nice to see. It will set a good precedent for the future races.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That is really awesome.... And Penn just happens to be Samson's favorite brand.....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> That is really awesome.... And Penn just happens to be Samson's favorite brand.....


It was just a shot in the dark to see if they would respond, never thinking they would donate anything but I figured why not try. I guess next its on to the frisbee companies??? LOL!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

That is terrific Donna! It really never hurts to ask. How nice of them to donate to this great cause. This just keeps getting bigger and better!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Brinkleysmom said:


> It is great Rob. There are so many more than last year and on top of that Cesar Milan is probably going to make an appearance at the Sacramento Run. They did contact us and since they are out there, it is more feasible for them to go there and that does make perfect sense. The idea is to promote the run. So if we have them, Dog Fancy is coming to do an article and we are getting information from other magazines as well but Dog Fancy did confirm so far. But with all the dog food companies jumping on board, and the Cozy Critter Collar company, as well as the dog toy company and Milk Bone, its nice to see. It will set a good precedent for the future races.


 
CESAR MILAN?!??! OK, come on Ruthie old girl...we are heading to California!!! LOL! Wow Donna - that's amazing! I don't know how you do it with the celebs! You have so many amazing ones lined up for the PSA's and now CESAR!?!? No end to the magic!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> CESAR MILAN?!??! OK, come on Ruthie old girl...we are heading to California!!! LOL! Wow Donna - that's amazing! I don't know how you do it with the celebs! You have so many amazing ones lined up for the PSA's and now CESAR!?!? No end to the magic!!!!!!!!!!!


This was a shot in the dark Lisa. I had written to him and his foundation contacted us and asked us for more information. We sent their foundation the montage and they went nuts. They are starting a foundation for abused dogs and abandoned dogs out in California, so they want us to participate with them in a joint effort, so he is going to make an appearance at that event along with a few members of his foundation. So that is a big plug for Ryley's Run. Sacramento is going to have a great event as well. As time goes on and more cities take on the event, it is only going to grow in stature.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome!!! You're really making me wanna go!! lol


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Wow, that's awesome!!! You're really making me wanna go!! lol


Well, like I said, there is another couple coming down from Ontario, so you should think about it. Get a few people together and make a weekend out of it. I think it will be worth your while.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ontario is a big province lol, I'm sure no one in my area is going.  Ever going to have an Ontario Ryley's Run? lol I could help you organize it!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Ontario is a big province lol, I'm sure no one in my area is going.  Ever going to have an Ontario Ryley's Run? lol I could help you organize it!


I would be more than happy to help you get one started up there in Ontario. Just decide when you might want to do one. It takes a lot of work and you need some good people to help you with all you have to do to prepare for it. But I will be more than glad to help you out if you decide you want to do one.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

What do you have to have to be able to do it?? I guess you have to book a park or something and...yeah I dunno lol let me know  I don't know anybody who could help me though lol.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> What do you have to have to be able to do it?? I guess you have to book a park or something and...yeah I dunno lol let me know  I don't know anybody who could help me though lol.


You need to have about five or six people you trust to help you out. Then you need to find a place you can hold it. A univeristy is the best place because its less traffic. If you get a city park or something like that, then you need to get permits and all kinds of good things. When you think you want to do one, let me know and I will give you some guidelines to follow that make it easier for you.
Come to the one in Albany and you can see how it is ran. Then you can take that with you when you go back to Canada. If its something you want to do, you will have an idea of what goes into this.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I used to volunteer for a group that did a run to benefit Children's Hospital so I know how much work you are putting into this. I always liked being an indian and not a chief, especially when it came to asking for things. You are doing a great job and they are lucky to have someone like you! Keep up the good work. Penn Tennis balls are great!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can relate to being comfortable only being Indian! 

I think the participants will need backpacks to carry the goods in...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i think tennis balls are a great thing. Faith is absolutely obsessed with them, like many other pooches.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

That is great Donna..... there will be a ton of happy dogs....Hootie would be in heaven.............................


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> That is great Donna..... there will be a ton of happy dogs....Hootie would be in heaven.............................


Will have to put a can aside to send to Hootie compliments of Ryley's Run. He can be the Dirk's Mascot end of the run.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love it! That's so great Donna, your amazing.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

That's great Donna! I just told Jester and he is thrilled since he is down to his last ball from the can he got at Christmas! Don't know where those things end up sometimes...probably under couches, beds or the shed outside! Thanks for doing so much hard work on this...you are the BEST!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> That's great Donna! I just told Jester and he is thrilled since he is down to his last ball from the can he got at Christmas! Don't know where those things end up sometimes...probably under couches, beds or the shed outside! Thanks for doing so much hard work on this...you are the BEST!


Thanks Cindy; but this is a group effort. Believe me. I have help along the way, with Kim, and Cindy and Sharon, and Steve and a few other people not on the forums. To make it successful, you need to have a group of good people working with you. That is why it was a success last year as well.


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

The bar is set high around Donna. The rest of us involved in the races are just holding on to her shirt tails as she makes a whirlwind spin of the universe. For anyone intersted in doing a Ryley's Run - I highly recommend it. For those of you who want to be Indians - all you need is one good leader. Talk to people in your area that plan other events - runs, golf tourneys, wine tasting events, planning is planning and with Donna's guidelines anyone can put on a Ryley's Run... maybe not like the Albany run - but certainly one worthy of the dogs that need us. Remember to start slow and what you feel comfortable with - don't do every idea the first year, build towards your ideas.

Ryley's Run can be as big as Race for the Cure - it just needs each of you!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

time4goldens said:


> The bar is set high around Donna. The rest of us involved in the races are just holding on to her shirt tails as she makes a whirlwind spin of the universe. For anyone intersted in doing a Ryley's Run - I highly recommend it. For those of you who want to be Indians - all you need is one good leader. Talk to people in your area that plan other events - runs, golf tourneys, wine tasting events, planning is planning and with Donna's guidelines anyone can put on a Ryley's Run... maybe not like the Albany run - but certainly one worthy of the dogs that need us. Remember to start slow and what you feel comfortable with - don't do every idea the first year, build towards your ideas.
> 
> Ryley's Run can be as big as Race for the Cure - it just needs each of you!




Thanks Sharon; but again its all with the people who help you out that make it a success that it is. Hopefully, it will continue to grow and send the message that we want to end animal abuse and abandonment one day. If we can hope for a cure for cancer, we can hope for this too.


----------

